

Good place to host a logo design contest? - yasmina

Does anyone on this forum have any good experiences in hosting a logo design contest? If so, which site, or sites, are the best? Also, does anyone have any advice on what to consider when trying to decide on the winning logo design?
======
detritus
Bleh, task it to a designer direct, don't spec it out to a load of half-arsed
incompetents.

There's a lot more to logo and brand design than just putting together a
pretty picture. Most competent and capable designers would have nothing to do
with such contests, unless there's some alternate reasoning (it's simply fun /
it's for charity / etc)

Put it this way — how many decent brands do you know of that have come out of
this selection format?

[http://www.nospec.com/](http://www.nospec.com/)

------
gjmulhol
99designs

